
Watch the Persuasion Battle - angry-hacker
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/152337049156/watch-the-persuasion-battle
======
ytNumbers
This was posted earlier today and got a few upvotes before being removed for
likely being too political, or perhaps someone is right about the media being
rigged.

~~~
angry-hacker
Well, one of the biggest social media channels' censoring and shadowbanning
its content is very much relevant.

